

Ask HN: www and non www redirection issue. Somebody help! - redmaverick

Hi,<p>I have a website ABC.com the thing is that www.ABC.com is working  while ABC.com is not.
I set up domain forwarding for both to point to www.ABC.com but the browser says its an infinite loop. So, I setup a subdomain in ABC.example.com and pointed both ABC.com and www.ABC.com to ABC.example.com with the URL masked. Will there be any problems from SE point of view? Right now it seems to be working fine. Also I absolutely dont want my visitors to know that it is hosted in example.com As this is a custom domain issue I dont have .htaccess or 301 redirect permissions
======
sam_in_nyc
This is going to sound blunt, but I mean it politely: Hacker News is not for
tech support.

I would suggest heading over to StackOverflow.com, or one of many webmaster
community forums to ask this.

~~~
redmaverick
ok thanks. I am new around here!

~~~
Scriptor
Make sure you read the guidelines then:
<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

------
RobGR
Are you using some kind of hosting company's graphical configuration ? It
sounds like you should not have made www.abc.com forward to itself, and that
you are probably ok now, but it's hard to tell.

To really know what is going on here, we would need to know more details --
for instance, by "domain forwarding" do you mean a CNAME record, or a rewrite
rule on an apache web server ?

Also, can any cgi code running on abc.example.com tell what name the browser
is being used to reach it ? This might matter for the code you use to run the
site.

You can educate yourself about these issues without learning everything in the
world about the internet, and if you are going to be making money from web
sites that would probably be a good idea.

